# Samsung SIR-4040R



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Need help. For whatever reason, my Samsung will not boot up. It's been hacked for over 3 years with no problems. All of a sudden it won't boot up. When I unhook one of the IDE cables and replug in the power the first HD will boot up, the welcome powering up shows for a split second then it's gone and on the front the green and then red lights blink then the red goes off then the green and it repeats. I've never seen this before. If I rehook the IDE to the second HD neither HD will power up or anything.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Run diagnostics from the drive's manufacturer on both drives to see if they've gone belly up.


----------



## ti_vorevolution (Feb 26, 2007)

If they are Maxtor drives you can download PowerMax to check the drives out. Just Google "Maxtor PowerMax", it's a free download.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Hard drive was dead. Bought a new one at Staples for $39.99 after rebates (200 gb Maxtor). 

Just put my image I had from the original upgrade. The TiVo won't even boot to welcome powering up. Even with no hard drives. I did get the hard drive to spin and twice the front of the screen flickered the red and green together once and then nothing. Could it be a bad image or is possibly motherboard failure? 

Do you think I should download a version of instant cake and see if that resolves it? I'd rather not spend the $19 if anyone thinks it's a motherboard. If that is the case, I guess I'll have to call D*.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Are you running 2 drives in the TiVo or did you just copy the image on the new 200 GB Maxtor?


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm running just the image copied on the new 200gb. I didn't put the old 40gb with it yet. I wanted to make sure the image was stable before linking the two together.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I seem to recall an issue with one of the series of Maxtor drives running in TiVos. Try doing a search in the Upgrade forum for "Diamondmax" to see if you can come across it. Might be the Diamondmax 10 series.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

The new drive is a DiamondMax 21. My old slave drive was a DiamondMax 10 that ran for 3 years until it failed last week.


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, wasted $20 on InstantCake. Still won't even show welcome powering up. Pretty sure the motherboard must be toast.


----------

